# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > حرفه ای: دکمه خروج از فایل swf در وب

## a.golzar66

سلام خسته نباشید.
یه سوال:
آیا تو فلش میشه یه دکمه گذاشت که وقتی روش کلیک کرد فایل فلش بسته بشه؟
 اشتباه نکنید فرض کنید فایل فلش را بعد از ساخت پابلیش کردیم و خروجی وب براش ساختیم و از تو مثلا فایرفاکس داریم نمایشش میدیم
حالا چی؟

----------


## amirhossein.h

با این امتحان کردید 
fscommand("quit");

----------


## a.golzar66

سلام بله .ولی این دستور فقط در حالت دسکتاپ کار میکنه یعنی تو ویندوز ولی تو وب کار نمیکنه

----------


## a.golzar66

سلام .
مشکل حل شده با دستور externalInterface :چشمک:

----------


## W I N G S

> سلام .
> مشکل حل شده با دستور externalInterface


دوست عزیز میشه کامل تر توضیح بدید چه طور استفاده میشه
من برای خروج فلش از روی دسکتاپ کامپیوتر همونطور که جناب *amirhossein.h* هم گفتن برای دگمه کد زیر رو تعریف میکردم
on (press) {
    fscommand("quit");
}
 ------
حالا اینی که شما میفرمایید کاملش برای دگمه چه جوریهاست ؟

----------


## a.golzar66

سلام
با این دستور یک فانکشن جاوا که تو صفحه html که فلشم توش هست صدا میزنم و اون فلش رو مخفی یا همون میبنده.

----------

